# CCleaner empfehlenswert?



## Clerks89 (10. September 2014)

Ich stoße im Internet und bei Bekannten immer wieder auf Leute, die einem überzeugt den CCleaner empfehlen um sein System sauber zu halten.

Daher frage ich mich, ist dieses Programm wirklich von Nutzen? Hilft es wirklich dabei, seinen Rechner sauber zu halten? Wenn ja, gibt es Risiken sich sein System bei den falschen Einstellungen/Säuberungen zu zerschießen?


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2014)

Das Ding ist Müll.

Für möchtegern halbprofils mit TuneUp und 10 Browser-Bars aber genau richtig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2014)

Die Leute die sowas benutzen leben leider noch im letzten Jahrtausend wo zu Zeiten von Windows 98/ME sich die Systeme noch selbst zugemüllt hatten. Seit XP und spätestens Vista/7 gibts für diese programme aber kaum noch eine Existenzberechtigung.

Wenn man was ganz spezielles schnell tun möchste (etwa die Miniaturansichten seiner Bilder löschen) ists ein praktisches (und auch ungefährliches) Tool aber eine Notwendigkeit irgendwas regelmäßig zu warten besteht schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.


----------



## Clerks89 (10. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. 

Dann brauch ich mir das Tool auch gar nicht näher ansehen.
Und da ich bei meinem System sowieso sehr penibel darauf achte was ich installiere, hat sich das Programm dann für mich sowieso erledigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2014)

Richtig. Wer auf sein System achtet und nicht jeden Mist installiert oder sich auf dubiosen Seiten herumtreibt hat auch noch in 5 Jahren ein Windows das genauso schnell und "ungemüllt" ist wie heute.

Es gibt da eine gewisse Verbindung von Menschen, die behaupten "Windows wird immer langsamer" zu Menschen, die sich jeden TuneUp, Cleaner, Toolbar usw.- Mist installieren. Das eine könnte mit dem anderen was zu tun haben


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (10. September 2014)

ich nutze ccleaner einfach weil ich damit den autostart angenehmer verwalten kann. für andere sachen aber eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Stueppi (10. September 2014)

DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> ich nutze ccleaner einfach weil ich damit den autostart angenehmer verwalten kann. für andere sachen aber eigentlich nicht.



Genau deswegen hab ich auch noch TuneUp in benutzung. Die ganzen beschleunigungsprofile und Systembereinigungs Dinger benutz ich garnicht.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. September 2014)

Ich nutze den Ccleaner schon, weil man *auf einem Klick* neben Papierkorbinhalt löschen, auch die ganzen temporären Dateien, die beim surfen anfallen entfernen kann, daneben schnell autostartprogramme deaktivieren kann und wenn ich eine Datei schreddern möchte, kann ich das ebenfalls. Teile daher die kritischen Stimmen nicht. Im Gegensatz zu TuneupUtil. wird/ werden auch bei der @ Stock Konfiguration auch so schnell keine wirklich gefährlichen Dinge gelöscht/ entfernt.
Für den Alltagsgebrauch, gerade für Leute, denen ich ein System aufgesetzt habe und die selbst sonst nicht wissen, wo sie die tempdateien löschen könnten, eine feine Sache. Manche von denen haben noch eine 100 GB Festplatte.Wenn nach einem Jahr surfen 15- 25 GB durch Browserhistoriegedöns auf dem Rechner liegen bleibt und der Hilferuf kommt, das sie nicht mehr "Dinge kopieren" bzw. "alles so langsam geht" und die Meldung kommt, "es stehe zuwenig Speicherplatz zur Verfügung", dann bekommen sie lieber den CCleaner druff, die Instruktion, ca. alle 2-3 Monate den Mal auszuführen und dann ist Ruhe...(für mich)


----------



## Crush182 (10. September 2014)

Nach einer Windows Neuinstallation und der damit verbundenen Update-Orgie ist es ganz empfehlenswert .
Ein einfaches Programm ohne irgend einen Müll der den PC nur langsamer macht (*hust* "Tune Up Utilities")

Aber dannach brauche ich es eig. nicht mehr. Bis auf 1-2 Registry Einträge nach einer Deinstalltion wird nichts mehr gefunden.
Windows 7 hat das also schon ganz gut im Griff 

Bei XP war das noch was Anderes... das hat sich doch ziemlich dichtgemüllt


----------



## 45thFuchs (10. September 2014)

Gute alternative :
Eine windows CD zerlegen und mit einem schwer kastrierten windows wieder zusammenstellen.
Die meisten Dienste sind für viele uninterresant,was zum beispiel sollen die Tablet dienste auf dem Desk...
Wenn man sich 1 mal so eine disk erstellt hat ist die wartung in Windows selbst schon vollkommen ausreichend.
Registry cleaner braucht man nicht und haben scheinbar auch 0 Einflüsse auf Benchmarks.
Temporäre sachen löschen muss man auch nicht,die werden von selbst gelöscht nach kurzer ,vorgegebener zeit.
Seit win 8 hab ich nichts mehr formatiert,aber schon mal aus spass geresettet auf beide vorgegebenen Methoden.
Darum kann ich behaupten das es gerade mit Refs Partitionierung so robust ist ,das die Bordmittel ausreichen. 
Wer platz auf der platte hat wird sowas nicht brauchen,schon garnicht aus Leistungssicht.
Es gibt auch genügende die sich damit das System schon zerschossen haben ,anstatt es zu beschleunigen.

Macht euch eine Lite Windows disk,vor allem Dienste und vorinstallierter unsinn kosten Leistung.
Und dann wundern,ja Windows 8 kann die Speed und auslastung von XP schaffen 

Noch besser für die mit problemen,Windows erst garnicht zum Surfen oder Arbeiten nutzen.
Das kann man mit Linux besser ohne plötzlichen Reboot nach Updates.
Ganz ohne weitere Zeitverschwendung,das ist wirklich robust.


----------



## Jierdan (10. September 2014)

Der RegCleaner ist ganz praktisch. Ich muss mit einem Programm arbeiten, was regelmäßig neu installiert werden muss, wo die Deinstallationsroutine Reg-Einträge hinterlässt, die eine neuinstallation verhindern. Ich könnte jetzt entweder hingehen und 400 Keys von Hand löschen, oder ich lasse das von CCleaner mit einem Klick erledigen.


----------



## Artschie321 (10. September 2014)

Hört auf den Alk 
Das is alles nur Voodoo, Autostart und Dienste kann man auch mit der MSConfig verwalten. 
Windows bringt eigtl Boardmittel für alle diese Funktionen mit, diese sind auch nicht sonderlich schwer zu bedienen.
Verwaiste Registry Einträge werden auch von allein ignoriert... Da braucht man eigtl keine Ressourcen für irgendwelche Cleaner verschwenden.


----------



## 45thFuchs (10. September 2014)

Beschleunigt wird durch das löschen der einträge garnichts...
Ich kenne nur die Geschichten wo auf einmal stand :
Du Windows neu installieren,sonst niks mehr Blau.
Und das alles im namen von 50Kb einträgen .
Naja ,jeder braucht sein extra Geld und so schafft man ja wirklich Arbeitsstunden.
Gerade in zeiten von Terabytes,und mehrfach vorhandenen Backups der Dateien die einem lieb sind.


----------



## informatrixx (10. September 2014)

Zum Löschen von temporären Dateien ist CCleaner schon gut (manchmal 1-2GB Datenmüll).
Richtig Sinn macht CCleaner auch nur mit dem Addon CCEnhancer.

Vom eingebauten Registry-Cleaner / Registry-Cleaner allgemein halte ich nichts.

Einzig vielleicht Registry-Defragmentierer bringen vielleicht 1% mehr Leistung,
sonst alles Humbug.


----------



## 45thFuchs (10. September 2014)

Mein System ist schon 1 Jahr nicht mehr mit externen Tools gewartet.
Benchvergleich?Prozessorlast 0%. auf einem i3...Hdd idle,Ram 800MB mit allen Tools der Frau(Metro active bilder und blabla)
Ja ich brauch den Modern ui IE,da kann meine Frau ewig mit surfen ohne jegliche Wartung und mit 15accounts.
Weiter ist die optik von windows auf maximale Power eingestellt,also muss ich nicht auf optische Schönheiten verzichten.
Ganz ohne Toolbars!


----------



## Dr. med iziner (10. September 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Zum Löschen von temporären Dateien ist CCleaner schon gut (manchmal 1-2GB Datenmüll).
> Richtig Sinn macht CCleaner auch nur mit dem Addon CCEnhancer.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu. Was da an temporären Dateien gefunden wird, ist manchmal schon erstaunlich.


----------



## ebastler (10. September 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Leute die sowas benutzen leben leider noch im letzten Jahrtausend wo zu Zeiten von Windows 98/ME sich die Systeme noch selbst zugemüllt hatten. Seit XP und spätestens Vista/7 gibts für diese programme aber kaum noch eine Existenzberechtigung.
> 
> Wenn man was ganz spezielles schnell tun möchste (etwa die Miniaturansichten seiner Bilder löschen) ists ein praktisches (und auch ungefährliches) Tool aber eine Notwendigkeit irgendwas regelmäßig zu warten besteht schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.


Auf meinem damals gerade mal 2 Monate alten Win8.1 hat der CCleaner bei einem Durchlauf >1GB Müll gelöscht. 350MB Chrome (wtf), 650MB Windows error logs (What The ****??), und n paar hundert MB sonstigen Schmarrn.

Nach jedem CPU-OC-Gespiele lass ich den Cleaner immer mal die hunderten MBs an Fehlerlogs, die Windows da fröhlich anlegt, wegräumen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2014)

Ach, fängt das mit Win8 wieder an?

Bei mir findet er nach über zwei Jahren seit der letzten Neuinstallation grade mal ein paar 100 MB.


----------



## Artschie321 (10. September 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ach, fängt das mit Win8 wieder an?


Also ich betreibe kein OC aber ab davon kann ich das nicht bestätigen.... habe nach 4Monaten < 20mb an logs...


----------



## ebastler (10. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das System ist seit etwas mehr als einem Monat drauf...
Chromes Internet-Cache ist die Quelle allen Übels, aber auch sonst kommt n Bisschen was zusammen...

Wirklich viel ists aber nicht.

Wie gesagt, wenn man mal 10-20 Bluescreens an einem Tag schafft, dann wird das error log verdammt groß^^


----------



## 45thFuchs (10. September 2014)

Hab keinen Error log mehr 
Wenn man sein system einmal kennt ,kommen die auch nicht wieder.
Bei Terabytes würde ich die Megabytes einfach ignorieren,besser so.
Bevor man die registry fails löscht, sollte man sich immer im klaren sein das es eine Neuinstallation kosten kann.


----------



## Seabound (10. September 2014)

Ich benutze das Teil um alle Programme zu deinstallieren. Hab den CCleaner aber bestimmt schon seit nem Jahr nimmer geupdatet. Bin ich viel zu faul dazu.


----------



## Dellio (10. September 2014)

ich mach nur sehr selten mal den putz mit ccleaner. is auch ne alter version. essentiell würde ich es nicht nennen aber machnmal etwas nützlich was datenmüll angeht. wenn man sich auskennt braucht man es nicht.


----------

